# Bay Area California



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

Can we all unite and form our own suport group  
I'd love a group of people who can get on skype or kik or whatever to chat and maybe have meet ups sometimes. If several people reply I can start a skype group.


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

**** I'm down, was born in the bay but now live in sac. We still NorCal tho lol


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

I would be willing to travel there if someone was willing to accommodate me!


----------



## Xiaoli (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm from the bay and I'm totally down.


----------



## Liveyourtruth (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm near Sac. I would be willing to meet up as long as its not too far


----------

